# شاحن لابتوب من بطارية السيارة بسيط ونتيجة مذهلة



## hussien95 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أخواني هذه دائرة تقوم بتحويل التيار من بطارية السيارة 12v الى 17v to25v عن طريق مقاومة متغيرة ,الدائرة سهلى الصنع وزهيدة الثمن والملف بالمرفقات والدائرة مطبقة على برنامج بروتوس مع الpcp تبعها والقطعة الرئيسية فيها هو محول الفرايت,وهي تعطي تيار قدره 5 أمبير والفولت المتغير مناسب جدا لجميع أنواع اللابتوبات, والأن لشرح بعض الأمور:
1-يجب تبريد الترانزستورين والديود الرئيسي جيدا ويفضل وجود مروحة.
2-يجب ضبط فولتية الخرج عن طريق المقاومة المتغيرة لكي لايعطل اللابتوب لأن كل لابتوب له فولتيته الخاصة وملاحظة المقاومة المتغيرة لضبط الفولتية وليس الأمبير ,والأمبير ثابت لايتغير.
3-هناك ثلاث مقاومات 2 واط ولكن على pcp محطوطين 0.5واط ولكن تم حل المشكلة بالكتابة عليهم.
4-يجب مراعات لف المحول بحيث الملف الأبتدائي والثانوي بنفس الأتجاه سواء يمين أو يسار لايهم.
5-يمكن وضع الدائرة في علبة وترك المقاومة المتغيرة خارجا لرفع الفولتية عند أنخفاض فولتية البطارية ولكن عند اعادة شحن البطارية تعاد المقاومة الى ماكانت عليه.
6-أدنى حد يمكن أستخدامه بطارية12 فولت 7 أمبير.
والأن نأتي للف المحول وثخانة السلك:
1-الملف الأبتدائي يتكون من 12 لفة ونقطة في الوسط يعني 6لفات ثم نقطة الوسط ثم 6 لفات وثخانة السلك 12ديزيم أو 1.2مم.
2-الملف الثانوي يتكون من 12 لفة ولكن بدون نقطة الوسط وثخانة السلك 1مم
3-المحول رقمه EI33.
والأن أمل أن تنال أعجابكم وللأمانة الدائرة ليسة من صنعي بالكامل بل دائرة من الأنترنت قمت بالتعديل عليها قليلا.


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 

فكره جديده


----------



## hussien95 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي على الرد


----------



## nst1 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك لطرحك الموضوع كفكرة قمت بتفيذها واسمح لي بطرح بعض الاسئلة والتي اتوقع بانك قادر على الرد عليها نظرا لانك بنيت الدارة وافترض انك تملك جهاز قياس امبير
1- كم امبير تقوم الدارة بسحبها من بطارية السيارة عندما نوصلها بالكمبيوتر المحمول وبطاريته ممتلئة اقصد مشحونة بالكامل
2- كم امبير تستهلك الدارة في حالة عمل الكمبيوتر وشحن بطارية الكمبيوتر معا
3- عدد لفات محول الفرايت EI33 ومن ثم قطر اسلاك اللف كيف تم حسابها تجريبا ام علميا 
4- كم تردد التقطيع الخارج من ( SG3525 ) لقواعد الترانستور 
في النهاية لك ولافراد المنتدى التحية والفت عنايتك لنصفح الرابط التالي لمزيد من المعرفة المتوفرة على الشبكة طبعا الرابط لموقع تركي حافل بامور متعددة
Dizüstü Bilgisayar


----------



## hussien95 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم شكرا على مرورك وأهتمامك بالموضوع:
1-أخي الكريم هذا يعتمد على مدى سحب اللابتوب من أمبير وهذا يكون مكتوب على أسفل اللابتوب وأيضا يعتمد على مدى سطوع شاشة الكمبيوتر لأن كلما ذاد السطوع ذاد الأمبير المسحوب وهذا يعتمد نوعا ما على دقة صناعة المحول المستخدم ورص الأسلاك جيدا.
2-أخي الكريم أغلب اللابتوبات تسحب تيار قدره 18.5v -4.5A هذا يعني أنه يسحب تقريبا 7.5أمبير من البطارية وأبضا لاننسى الطاقة الضائعة التي تهدر كحرارة يعني تقريبا 8.5أمبير أكثر تقدير.
3-أخي بالنسبة لعدد اللفات وقطر السلك فهذا يكون مرفق مع الدائرة لأن قوانين لف محول الفرايت صعبة جدا وليسة مثل قوانين لف محول الحديد السليكوني.
4-بحدود 40khz لأن محول الفرايت يعمل على تردد عالي.
وأي سؤال أخر أنا جاهز


----------



## البرنس1472008 (2 مارس 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا
اخي الكريم هل ممكن ان تشرح كفية لف المحولة وان امكن ان كانت مدعومة بالصور لاني لا املك اي فكرة عن المحولات الفرايت ولم اصنع اي واحدة منها من قبل 
ما هو ei33 وكيف اشتريه من السوق اقصد اني اطلب من البائع فقط ei33 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## issa804 (3 مارس 2013)

الف شكرا


----------



## شاغوري (5 مارس 2013)

اخي الكريم مشكور على جهودك 
بس باني برنامج بدي افتح المرفقات بعد فك الضغط


----------



## zeid25 (8 مارس 2013)

*تم تحميل الملف وبعد فك الضغط تبين انه لا يعمل مباشرة ويبدو انه بحاجة الى برنامج خاص
يرجى توضيح ذلك . إذ لا قيمة لملف خاص لا يمكن فتحه .
*


----------



## dark w (16 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ممكن تحط غير هل الرابط لأنو ماعم يشتغل إذا سمحت


----------



## هيثم غازي اسحق (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكور جدا علي المعلومة*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي احمد (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررر


----------



## badeer (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جميل


----------



## س ا م ى و ج ي ه (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*جميل جدآ تسلم الايادى الموضوع رائع جدآ*

جميل جدآ تسلم الايادى الموضوع رائع جدآ


----------



## Mhamdan91 (4 أبريل 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Mhamdan91 (5 أبريل 2014)

ممكن Schemetic للدائرة 

وشكرا


----------



## حمدان المغني (11 أبريل 2014)

مشكور اخي ع الفكرة

لكنني قمت بعمل شاحن للابتوب يدوووم عشر ساعات
عبارة عن بطارية 12 فولت 50 امبير مع بطارية 6 فولت 7 امبير وربطتهما على التوالي لاحصل ع بطارية 18 فولت 50 امبير عبارة عن شاحن بدون كهرباء ونجحت الفكرة 
واستخدممه كشاحن وليس بطارية


----------



## nasso0o0r (11 أبريل 2014)

ممتاز
يعطيك العافية يا اخ حسين
لكن الملف ما يفتح


----------



## حيدرالمنصوري (9 مايو 2014)

شكرااااااا


----------



## خالد عبد و (15 يونيو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووور أخي 
*لكن الملف لا يفتح بعد التحميل

*


----------



## خالد عبد و (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## منير سعيد (26 يونيو 2014)

دائرة رائعة


----------



## منير سعيد (26 يونيو 2014)

المرفق لا يعمل ارجو اصلاحة


----------



## scorpionrozz (22 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور ررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## mansoor3111 (22 يوليو 2015)

مشكور موضوع جيد


----------

